# tank mates for skunk loach



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hi there!

i've rescued this guy from dying inside the store's filter, put him in my 10 gallon tank with my other fish, and he terrorized every single fish in there. to make a long story short, i moved all my fish to another tank and left him there with a small clown pleco and 2 otos. I've never thought skunk loaches were aggressive, so what kind of fish can i keep with him?


----------

